

Tablet growth rate forecast slashed by half as Western markets slow - BobbyVsTheDevil
http://www.zdnet.com/tablet-shipments-forecast-slashed-by-half-as-western-markets-slow-7000033127/

======
SiVal
Give me a $199 eInk tablet optimized for reading PDFs, and I'd buy one. I
would want a hi-rez 13" B&W screen on which PDF charts, diagrams, maps, B&W
photos, etc. looked as good as on a 300dpi laser printed page and a battery
that would last for a few days of reading.

At that price, I'd risk carrying it with me all the time. With that battery
life, it would usually be usable, and with that screen, I would be able to
read what I really want to read (journal articles, programming books,
textbooks with lots of equations, history books with maps, etc.), unlike the
plain-text fare I'm usually limited to with a Kindle eInk device.

I don't know if such a thing could be built yet at that price, but there are
tablet niches such as these serious reading devices that haven't been served
yet.

~~~
superuser2
Isn't the DX almost exactly what you're asking for?

~~~
aschampion
I have and love a DX, but it's long in the tooth in speed, features, and lack
of backlight. The UI and keypad are awkward and frustrating, and Amazon has no
intention of updating the software. Worse, more and more Kindle titles are
locked from the platform.

------
themodelplumber
I resisted buying a tablet right up until I absolutely had to (to help a
client finish a web dev project). Now that I've had it for a while, I wouldn't
go without one. I've got everything from Pythonista and Codea to Machine World
on there, and my wife is always borrowing it to take on short trips with the
kids. Although I could certainly get by without a tablet, now that I have one,
it's like this whole new world has opened up.

So...if you are leaving comments here about "I would buy a tablet if..."
That's where I was a few months ago, and I think you should just bite the
bullet and buy one. They're good enough now.

(and using Pythonista and Codea...brilliant IDE adaptations to the tablet +
finger use case)

~~~
delecti
That was exactly how I felt before I got a tablet. "I really don't know what
I'll use it for", but then the first gen Nexus 7 slashed prices, and I figured
I wouldn't be too badly inconvenienced at that prices.

It's similar to using a phone, but being so much larger really does
fundamentally change the experience.

------
dannyr
It's not like people dislike tablets but it's more on not having a reason to
upgrade. Most tablets are good enough.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
Exactly.

Not only are they good enough, but they are very sturdy (at least the iPads
I've owned), they will last "forever". Or at least 3 or 4 years before the
battery fails.

No reason that the 2 year upgrade cycle that applies to cellphones should
apply to tablets.

------
pwarner
The wife used the Galaxy Tab 10.1 until she got a smart phone, but now
everything seems to be a smart phone or laptop job. Maybe most common
remaining use case are recipes in the kitchen or showing photos to a friend.
Would not buy another one just for those...

------
rch
A decline in iPad sales is not the same as a decline in the market for all
devices that are slightly larger, and better suited to reading and handling
email, than a phone. The article claims that the sub-8 tablet category is
growing overseas largely because of the lower price point, but I'd argue that
the sustained growth is due to the greater general utility of the class.

There might be an optimum size that is slightly smaller and thinner than the
Nexus 7, but I find it hard to imagine using anything that's even slightly
larger on a daily basis.

------
phaemon
I like having a tablet around for quickly looking up stuff, or showing someone
a video or photos. However, I got one free with my phone and it's good enough
that I'm not sure I'd bother buying a more powerful one.

On a side note, what I _would_ buy is a tablet with an HDMI _input_ so I could
use it as a portable monitor (field monitors are too bulky and pricey!).
Anyone know if such a thing is available?

~~~
pedrocr
This is in that general area:

[https://www.adafruit.com/products/1652](https://www.adafruit.com/products/1652)

It's not a standalone tablet though, just a screen.

------
_RPM
A Tablet never attracted me enough to actually buy one. I would much rather
buy a new laptop.

------
jiggy2011
I wonder if there will be a similar increase in sales of laptops etc. Smaller
laptops can have similar battery life to a tablet but with the advantage of
more power.

Or is it that people are buying devices in cycles that are roughly
synchronised?

~~~
gerbal
The decline in laptop sales has slowed [1]. IMO a big part of the decline in
tablet sales may have to do with Chromebooks. They have hit a niche in the
lower end that tablets supposedly killed 4 years ago. That combined with a
saturated market and no new Wiz-Bang Tablets so far this year.

[1] [http://www.computerworld.com/article/2599990/windows-
pcs/mac...](http://www.computerworld.com/article/2599990/windows-pcs/mac-
chromebook-gains-soften-pc-industry-decline.html)

------
coralreef
I still run an iPad 2. Even though its not as responsive on iOS7, it does the
job.

------
benologist
Are they slowing or are they shifting to giant phones?

------
diminish
what's halved is the tablet shipment "growth rate" forecast, just to be
clear..

~~~
dang
Thank you. We edited the title to say that.

